# pigeon show in Sanford, Me



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

tomorrow at the VFW. Any one from in here going, besides me?
Daryl


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

pigeonmama said:


> tomorrow at the VFW. Any one from in here going, besides me?
> Daryl


*Hi DARYL, Bring home a winner,good luck. *GEORGE


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you, George. I'm showing the 2 little birds I got from kari jo. Will let you know how we do.
Daryl

Msfreebird, will you be there?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Thank you, George. I'm showing the 2 little birds I got from kari jo. Will let you know how we do.
> Daryl
> 
> Msfreebird, will you be there?


I'm going to try - What time does it start? And is there an admission fee? (I bought $70. worth of Chinese food for my kids yesterday  they wiped me out!!!)


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Well, home safe and sound. Laz and Lil were only sf budas at the show. Ms. Lil took best of breed, but didn't do anything in AOB. Doesn't matter, I had fun, and got to meet Waynette (who posted about buying more birds, hee-hee) Hey Msfreebird, you should have stayed around for the auction at end of show, whole cage of birds (6 Old German Owls) sold for $12.00, and they were not particularly bad birds. Best of show was a big pouter cock, can't remember which breed right now, due to brain cramp. Oops, Pomeranian Pouter, I remembered, heck of a globe on this bird, and he just did not want to stop showing off.
Daryl


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pigeonmama said:


> Well, home safe and sound. Laz and Lil were only sf budas at the show. Ms. Lil took best of breed, but didn't do anything in AOB. Doesn't matter, I had fun, and got to meet Waynette (who posted about buying more birds, hee-hee) Hey Msfreebird, you should have stayed around for the auction at end of show, whole cage of birds (6 Old German Owls) sold for $12.00, and they were not particularly bad birds. Best of show was a big pouter cock, can't remember which breed right now, due to brain cramp. Oops, Pomeranian Pouter, I remembered, heck of a globe on this bird, and he just did not want to stop showing off.
> Daryl


It was a pleasure to meet you Daryl and I enjoyed the show!
I know which pouter your talking about - I tried to get a picture of him but there were to many people crowded around him every time I tried. I did get a picture of the one next to him that came in 2nd
So here's what I got picture's of --









Daryl's babies being judged - cute as buttons!









A "Fantasy", check out that curl on the back of the head!









2nd place, Pomeranian Pouter - stunning!









German Beauty Homer - Look at that face, I'm in love!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

*And MORE!*









Frillback









Sorry - forgot the breed, but gorgeous!









This guy was NOT happy with me because I made him turn around to take a picture! Can you tell?









Modena - I almost bought a pair, but was advised NOT to put in with my homers and tumblers. So I guess I have to wait until I build a separate loft for them.


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Makes me not wanna wait for our pigeon show near the end of november, Great looking birds.. Only thing i wouldnt like about that show is some birds are still in the moult.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Glad two more Pigeon-Talkers got to meet !  Thanks for the pics, Waynette. Daryl, congrats to you and Little Lil. Is Laz still an all time champ in the Roo-Cooing Department?

Terryh


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

LOVE your PICTURES, Waynette!!

Those are QUITE STUNNING examples of their "kind!"

How fun that you got to meet Daryl!! AND, Daryl...


*CONGRATULATIONS TO MS. LIL !!*

Love the Modenas and Frillbacks! Heck, I like 'em ALL!! Pouters always make me smile when they "blow up!" 

Sounds like a great show!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Terry, Yes, Laz is still 'roo-coo" champ. He wasn't up to snuff yesterday, regrowing feathers after molt, and stressed after showing, so I pulled him early and put him in carrier and covered for peace and quiet. He's fine this morning.
Lilly says "thanks everyone" for your sweet comments, and says "Hi" to Auntie Shi and Mr. Squeaks.
Daryl


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

AND we RETURN YOUR "HI" and SEND COOOOooos! 

WITH 

LOVE and HUGS and SCRITCHES

Shi and Mr. Squeaks (who is now back in mate mode and sitting next to my foot under the computer table!)


----------



## birds+me=happy (May 21, 2009)

Wish I could go! lol. Those look like some nice birds.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

msfreebird thanks for the pics...what a treat! the 6th pic after the frillback is a warsaw butterfly, I only know that because they are on my short list of birds I want...how fun. wish I could of gone...


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

spirit wings,
How's about going to the sturbridge show in December. That would be a little closer for you.
Daryl


----------

